# Will a GTX 960 work in a Mac Pro 5.1? And if not...



## jononotbono (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to get a GTX960 Gfx card to work in my Mac Pro 5.1 but so far having no joy. I have downloaded the Nvidia Cuda drivers prior to fitting the Card. I also have bought a Mini 6 pin to 8Pin PCIe Video lead and plugged it into the 8pin socket on the 960 and into one of the mini PCI 6 pin sockets on the Mobo of the Macp Pro.

Anyone had any success with this card? I am trying to use it because I just own it and rather than it go to waste (it can support up to 4 x 4k Displays), I thought I would make use of it.

If it doesn't work then I will sell it so could anyone recommend a suitable GFX card that can run 4 x Displays (at least 2.5k in res)?

Thanks for your help

Jono


----------



## owenave (Mar 10, 2016)

I use the Nvidia 5770 Not sure if it will do 4x 4k but will do 4 monitors. I will be plugging it ito my Mac Pro 5.1 when I get it tomorrow and test it out. I am running a 2k monitor on the Display port. It has also 2 DVI outs. One is a Dual DVI. And if I remember tight it has a HDMI out also. I know there is a couple newer models of this one.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 10, 2016)

Actually, after a bit of messing around, the GTX 960 works in the cMP 5.1! You have to download the Cuda Drivers from Nvidia then look online for the correct Web Drivers for the exact model of cMP and voila, it works. Although, there is no Apple Loading/Boot screen but hey, I think I can live with that


----------



## owenave (Mar 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Actually, after a bit of messing around, the GTX 960 works in the cMP 5.1! You have to download the Cuda Drivers from Nvidia then look online for the correct Web Drivers for the exact model of cMP and voila, it works. Although, there is no Apple Loading/Boot screen but hey, I think I can live with that


Congrats.... I think the guy I bought my 5770 used from said if you use a DVI to Vga adapter you could see boot screen. I have not tried it yet because he had to ship the adapter separate and should be here this week sometime.


----------



## clisma (Mar 10, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Actually, after a bit of messing around, the GTX 960 works in the cMP 5.1! You have to download the Cuda Drivers from Nvidia then look online for the correct Web Drivers for the exact model of cMP and voila, it works. Although, there is no Apple Loading/Boot screen but hey, I think I can live with that


Congrats on getting it to work! However, no boot screen would make me a little nervous. Over the years I've had to troubleshoot Macs, and the 5,1 is getting up there in age, I'm not sure how successful recovering those Macs would have been without being able to access the boot screen. Although, I suppose that if you are meticulous with your backups and keep a cloned drive ready for any eventuality, you should be good to go!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, it's funny you say this as I have thought about this. And this is why I am just going to keep the NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 in a box, safe, in case I ever need to get to the Boot screen. 

Maybe in the not so distant future I will get a Mac GFX card but with the way things are going, I can see this cMP being turned into a Slave once I max it out eventually. I had no idea that I would turn into a Slave Driver as I got older!


----------

